# Circuito rectificador de onda completa



## facu86 (Abr 4, 2009)

si armo una fuente de vcc con X potencia mi duda es la siguiente cuando armo el circuito rectificador y a la salida pongo el capacitor para filtrar que sucederia si pongo un capacitor mas grande que el minimo necesario, como hace variar esto a la fuente?

gracias!


----------



## mabauti (Abr 4, 2009)

> que sucederia si pongo un capacitor mas grande que el minimo necesario, como hace variar esto a la fuente?


Para una carga igual, el rizo de salida sería menor

mas información : http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/Hbase/electronic/rectct.html#c3


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Si bien con un capacitor mas grande mejoras el rizado residual, también puede que con un capacitor demasiado "Grande" revientes los rectificadores al momento de la carga inicial.
Habría que analizar la potencia del transformador y su voltaje de salida, la capacidad de los diodos del puente rectificador y capacidad del capacitor (Sonó un poco redundante)


----------



## facu86 (Abr 5, 2009)

si pasa que por ahi lei como hacer el calculo para el capacitor, yo me arme una fuente de alimentacion regulada 12,2v a 30v por 1A y en el circuito usan un capacitor de 2200 microfaradios por 35v y no podia llegar a ese numero con las formulas que pusieron en la pagina...

por eso pensaba que si ponia un capacitor mas grande funcionaria por defecto.
la capacidad de los rectificadores no se cuanto es son los 1n4007

bueno gracias con lo que me respondieron me voy haciendo una idea


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Los *1N4007* son de 1 A nominal y una capacidad de corriente "Pico no repetitivo" de 30 A.
Pero, hay que ver si el transformador es capaz de entregar la corriente suficiente para llegar a quemar el diodo por sobre-corriente, no te olvides que al momento del encendido, el consumo de carga del capacitor también merma la tensión de salida del transformador, por eso te comente sobre la potencia y la tensión de salida de este.
En este caso, cuanto mas chico el transformador mejor.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2009)

El transformador es capaz de proporcionarlo Exclentisimo y honorario fogonazo.
Dijo ohm un averdad enorme.
Ahora hay que hacer el calculo.
si tenemos una resistencia de 0V (que es la que presenta el condensador descargado) ¿que tensión tenemos a su extremo? por tanto ¿que intensidad hay? (esto hay tirar de manuales sobre transformadores) a 0V la intensidad teórica del transformador es infinita.


----------



## facu86 (Abr 5, 2009)

aaah y mira el transformador es de 12 punto medio y 1A pero digamos entonces si yo le ubiera puesto un capacitor de 1 faradio que es grande pero  sabiendo que la potencia entregada por el transformador no es destructiva para los diodos supuestamente deberia funcionar no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

En realidad la resistencia nunca es 0 Ω ya que tienes en serie la propia resistencia de los diodos que puede llegar a ser de hasta 0.9 Ω, además de la propia resistencia del bobinado que dependerá del tamaño y potencia del transformador y por último la resistencia del cableado.
Al no ser 0 Ω la resistencia, la corriente es de valor finito.

Incluso si le pones un capacitor de 1F habrá que ver que corriente circula para determinar si los diodos se mueren.

Si aplicamos Tc = RC = 1.1Ω * 1F
Donde:
1.1 Ω (Estimación de resistencia del diodo + bobinado + cableado)
1F (Capacidad en faradios)

El tiempo de carga sería de 1.1 Seg. Suponiendo que el transformador mantenga su tensión (Cosa que dudo)

Para conocer la posible corriente habría que determinar que capacidad de corriente puede entregar el transformador en esas condiciones y en esto interviene la calidad del transformador.

Son muchas suposiciones.
Yo no pondría un capacitor de 1F con un puente de 1A.

Si se contara con un transformador ideal (Sin perdida de voltaje de salida por la carga) el calculo seria:
1) Calcular el tiempo de carga (Como el transformador es ahora ideal solo contamos la resistencia del diodo)
2) Se calcula la energía almacenada una vez cargado a pleno E = V² * C
3) Con la energía se calcula la corriente
4) Con la corriente y el tiempo se verifica que los diodos cumplan con la condición de I < "Pico Repetitivo" durante el tiempo de carga.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 5, 2009)

IFSM= 2Pi x f x C x Vo

Usando esta formulita te da la m´xima intesidad no repetitiva de la carga del condensador
Vo es la tensión máxima que tendrás a los bornes del condensador


----------



## facu86 (Abr 5, 2009)

grazz por las resp todas sirvieron


----------



## Rataloca (Mar 8, 2010)

El nombre dijo:


> IFSM= 2Pi x f x C x Vo
> 
> Usando esta formulita te da la m´xima intesidad no repetitiva de la carga del condensador
> Vo es la tensión máxima que tendrás a los bornes del condensador


bueno revivo este "muerto" para no abrir otro...
en esa formula: Que sería cada cosa?
Desde ya muchas gracias!
Sebas.-


----------



## fabito (Mar 10, 2010)

buenas noches fogonazo, tengo una duda:
He armado una fuente con un trafo de 12+12 V 500 mA, posterior al rectificado, he colocado un capacitor electrolitico de 4700 uF. 50 V sin regulador porque necesitaba una tension de salida de 30 V 480 mA.  y no tenia el LM317. A la salida del capacitor logre obtener 31,8 V. pero al colocarle la carga caia a 21,5 V. A que se debe este caida de tension demasiado grande?

Si le coloco el regulador Lm317 solucionaría mi problema?
Gracias de antemano


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 10, 2010)

Hola.

El voltaje cae cuando la corriente de carga es mayor que la corriente que puede dar la fuente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## djleo (Sep 18, 2010)

Y que pasaria si, por ejemplo, pongo una fuente de mas amperaje en lugar de la que va?
Quiero decir, si en mi potencia tengo un trafo de 36+36/3Amp. y le pongo uno de 4 o 5 Amp.
Consume a medida que va "tirando" o gasta los 40 5 Amp todo el tiempo?
Aprovecho para decir que la fuente de mi power cae mas del 12% casi a fondo


----------



## sammaael (Sep 18, 2010)

que el transformador pueda entregar 4A no quiere decir que los este dando a cada instante, sino que pudiese alimentar un onsumo que requiera dicho nivel de corriente, como tu dices consume a medida que va tirando
saludos


----------



## djleo (Sep 19, 2010)

CLarisimo Sammaael 
Muchas gracias!


----------



## edgar carreras (Sep 27, 2010)

hola, las fuente de ondas completas con transformador de solo dos salidas normalmente no entregan un buen voltaje estabilizado, siempre y resulta mas constante la tension un transformador con punto medio, pues al pasar del ac a dc es mas rapido, que con un puente de onda completa, ahora los capacitores e  filtro depende de los diodos y del amperaje del transformador, pues si el capacitor mas grande mas corriente consume del transformador y no aprovechas bien la potrencia del tranformador, todo tiene que ser mas a medida y te sera mas eficaz y duradero. suerte


----------



## BKAR (Nov 6, 2011)

hola se que este tema ya esta muy discutido
aquí mi duda
cual sera la mejor implementacion?
si tengo 2 TRAFOs uno con 4 terminales (2 primarias y 2 secundarias)y otro (2 primarias, 3 secundarias y la  central del secundario a tierra)
cual es la ventaja del primero con el segundo..o son al misma cosa...
según mi criterio el primero consume mas energía en iguales condiciones de trabajo...
en el Primer Trafo le puse 5mH, pero en el Segundo 10mH para igualar el voltaje AC entre extremos de las salidas del secundario.. según eso deduzco que el primero trabaja mas..pero podría ser que el 5mH este para en lado del Trafo y también para el otro...ya saben me explico secundario 3 salidas:
(1---5mH---2(GND)---5mH---3)si fuera si seria lo mismo el primer caso que el segundo

Adjunto la simulación en Proteus y el pdf de la simulación para los que no tienen el programa
ojo solo los 2 primeros esquemas..el tercero es una dual


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2011)

Hola.

Teóricamente ambos son iguales, rectifican en onda completa.

El rectificador puente es aconsejable para voltajes altos (donde la caída de voltaje de los 2 diodos es despresible)
En el caso del transformador con toma central es mejor para voltajes pequeños, ya que sólo se tiene la caída de voltaje de un solo diodo.
Como puedes ver en el Proteus, en voltaje de salida de 15Vca en onda (rectificador puente de diodos) es menor que el voltaje de salida del del transformador con toma central.
Como puedes ver a 15Vca, no hay mucha diferencia, pero, para voltaje menores a 10V, es mejor usa un transformador con toma central.
Pero ambos se pueden usar de manera indistinta.

En cuanto a la fuente doble, se puede ver que en ambos casos, el voltaje de salida sólo es afectado por la caída de voltaje de un solo diodo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 7, 2011)

gracias por tu respuesta 
para menor de 10 Vol uno de toma central..chvre
nadie mas opina?


----------

